
Low cost Cortex-A9 SBC offers GbE and up to 28K FPGA logic cells - noselasd
http://linuxgizmos.com/compact-low-cost-sbc-runs-linux-on-zynq-7007s-armfpga-soc/
======
Boothroid
Be interested to know about I/O between the FPGA and the board. Far easier to
prototype if you can shuffle back and forth from memory for those of us that
are not EEs.

------
Zekio
not really low cost at $69 compared to other alternatives, though most if not
all alternatives doesn't have FPGA

